
Digital Ads Are Starting to Feel Psychic - driftsumi-e
https://theoutline.com/post/5380/targeted-ad-creepy-surveillance-facebook-instagram-google-listening-not-alone?zd=1&zi=z4hv45w4
======
tickeydoc
Yes this is exactly what I feel! I have had more than one occasions where I
see ads that I have never searched for on the internet. Could this be a type
of algorithmic approach to our decisions? Is free will playing a role in this?

